# How to make a Steam Bent Lounge Chair with Tommy MacDonald



## WGBHRoughCut (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi everyone,

This is the full episode from this past season of Rough Cut. Check out the red oak steam bent chair that Tommy made with a steam box and learn about steam boxes in a visit to the International Yacht Restoration School in Newport, Rhode Island by watching the video here.










If you want to try making your own version, we'd love to see it on the Rough Cut Facebook page at www.facebook.com/roughcuttv.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's a very cool design nice work Tommy ,thanks for the link Mike.


----------

